# Running...with horse?



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

hi!
does anyone here ever go running with their horse? I've been running with the OTTB mare i lease, it's so much fun She's currently injured and i get so dizzy when lunging i figured we might as well both get a workout. She just trots behind me...we have an outdoor track (QH track) so it's nice. Anyone else do this or am i just crazy?


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

I'VE ALWAYS WANTED TO!!!!!!!!!!! i don't have a place of my own to be able to go running with a horse but i like to run (esp with my dog) and unfortunatly riding doesn't give me that "rush" running sometimes does. i think it would be good to do. just watch out for hooves. horses and dogs are very different running buddies id assume.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I have done it a bit in the paddock with my quarterhorse sammy and its pretty fun though you have to be careful because if you go faster then a walk with him he gets all excited and jumps around a bit. I would like to take him out on a trail and do it but everywhere around me the trails are much less awkward if I'm just riding him.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've taken our mares for a nice jog on the road quite a bit in the past when I only had 15-30 minutes to spare. It's actually a great ground work exercise to have them work off your shoulder, matching your pace (similar to what you may see in a showmanship class).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I do. It's great leading practice, having the horse on a loose rope, by your side, and keeping at your speed.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes! I used to go jogging with my friend's mini stallion. It was good for both of us, we both got exercise, and he was too small for me to 'cheat' by riding him home like I would do with my QH.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I do it a whole lot. I run around in the ring and Beau trots behind me or he trots along side of me. Sometimes if I have time I put my halter on beau and my lead rope and we go running on the trails.


----------



## 3dayeventer (May 15, 2011)

i dont do this but it ssounds fun


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I love to do this on the trails! I ride for a while then jog, it's great a great way for her to learn how to control her pace... Then when I get lazy and tired I can hop right back on!!  haha


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I do it with my gelding High Five. I can't do it with my mare, Molly Jo, though because she gets a little too excited and tries to race me. lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I used to a little, but frankly I'm getting too tired too soon. So I prefer horse to carry me... :wink:


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

wow! a lot more people go running with their horses than i thought!
I just came back from running with the OTTB, we both had so much fun. She always follows me around like a dog, and she automatically matches her pace to mine... lol very easy for me! Have fun running with your horses!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I always wanted to try!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I've never actually thought of this..which really surprises me, haha. I've been trying to get motivation for getting back into shape since I've gotten a little..overweight since my mum went back to college and only fed us out food and didn't have time to take us to exercise o.o; I think this might just be it! I know Dude and Poco would have fun doing it, not so sure about any of the other horses xD I'm going to have to try and do that next time we go to the park to practice  Maybe practice runs first and then jog to the lake to swim and jog back? Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I play tag with my horses one day after they'd had baths-- my pets always feel so much better when they're clean.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I do it with Relan all the time! I run in the indoor arena cause I don't like running outside, but I just take off the halter and he follows me around like a dog! Relana does it too sometimes..If she's in the mood! (Mare haha) But yes I love running with Relan it's very relaxing and makes me feel like I have more of a connection with him. At the end I like to swing up on him bareback without a saddle or bridle and just trot and canter around the arena. Thats the thing he loves the most!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

To the OP, thank you so much for posting this! I've been wondering about this since I got Mick, mostly because I love running, Mick needs to improve his endurance, and we are working on his 'worldliness.' The reason I never did if before was that I was told that a horse should always be calm and submissive while being led, and if he's trotting (or whatever besides walking) he isn't learning this. What do you guys think? Subscribing!


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

You can teach submissiveness while trotting too... the whole point is to get your horse to respond to you better. Ideally the horse should match his/her pace to yours, because you are the leader. You can practice this first while walking by walking very slowly and then speeding up. Teach your horse to be mindful of your space at the walk too (stick your elbow out to make a "bubble"). When the horse is following you at the walk and matching your pace, it will do the same for trot.

I've done the walk exercise with a horse that chronically did not respect your space and always ran you over... she is getting much better now, walking next to me and respecting my space. The most important thing is to have leading at the walk down 100%. You should also maybe consider adding an extra verbal or physical cue for the trot on the lead, so that the horse doesn't assume trotting while leading is ok in normal situations. Just think of this as another skill for the horse to learn.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

You should be able to trot a horse and have it being respectful of you while leading it. They get you to trot a horse to check for lameness don't they. One of my boys will trot beside you and if you come to a dead stop so will he. Though he does have his excitable days. Just work on manners on the ground like all groundwork and your horse should just respond better the more you do it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I do it with my mare  it all started when she got an injury that prevented being ridden for awhile but when she was just getting back into exercise 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, I have used it as a respect training tool with Dragon, to keep pace and distance. It also lets me know in a hurry what frame of mind he is in, and whether we will work nicely that day, or end up having a battle.

But it's fun too, lol.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I "trot" with my horse in the pasture..it's a lot of fun and Gidget is very polite about it and doesn't try to run me over.


----------



## TjWr (May 15, 2011)

I've started with my yearling, and it's quite a work out... he's learning to respect my space, and we've just recently got turning under control  It is fun


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

When I go get my horse from the field for my lessons I trot her up the tractor path to the barn. I let her go loose if she is not spunky that day. Sometimes she likes goes way ahead to I walk her in circles. It is good practice for showmanship.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I take my 23 year old mare for walks regularly. She has had a 7 year break from riding and was not in the best condition when I got her, so I am working very slowly with her. Lots and lots of walking. It is great that she is traffic safe since there aren't many trails around that allow horses which I don't have to trailer to. I can basically walk her anywhere. Both her and I get bored easily, so I try to take a differant way every time.


----------



## Magaidh (Apr 13, 2011)

I do this with my gelding. We mostly hack and often I will get off and walk/jog the last mile before home. He used to toss his head and get pretty excited, but now he is great at keeping pace and staying out of my space.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't. I'm too lazy and my way of thinking is like this "Why in the world would I do something that I absolutely hate (running) when I've got access to a horse with 4 good legs that can carry me?" LOL.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

This seems like such a great way to build up endurance (for both of us) and trust, while establishing further ground manners and boundaries. I'm going to keep this in mind for when I bring my horse home.


----------

